# shop cart idea



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

We replaced our gas grill a while back and found a use for the base.

Lots of predrilled holes made it very easy. Holds a couple of hundred pounds with no problem.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

They also make great potting benches if your wife sees it first.:smile3:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

recycling at its best, love the idea. 0


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see several uses for that, neat idea.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Great idea! I just wish I had seen this a few weeks ago before I gave away the old grill after getting a new one!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

As previously stated - great recycled idea! If you have a TS, consider adding an additional top to make it as an out feed table for cutting extra large material. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

